# zymol wheel brush



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

you got any in stock johnny?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

:thumb: I think so

** runs to double check.....


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cool cheers man i have that many burshes they are either far to harsh (like the autogylm billet shaped one) or fall apart within minutes lol


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

This are great brushes, however please make sure you give then a through clean with water after use and not when you get home, I forgot the other week and after using mine with non-acid wheel cleaner left it in a bag till I got home and then washed it out only to find all the hairs fell out leaving me with a hairly plug hole and a bald brush. I'll be getting a couple more soon, but please take care to look after it properly, not like me


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry but couldnt help but laugh at that gary lol. Note taken on the cleaning. although i generally always clean my equipment after washing the car and before defect removal polish/wax etc. cheers though buddy


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

shooter said:


> all the hairs fell out leaving me with a hairly plug hole and a bald brush.


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

shooter said:


> This are great brushes, however please make sure you give then a through clean with water after use and not when you get home, I forgot the other week and after using mine with non-acid wheel cleaner left it in a bag till I got home and then washed it out only to find all the hairs fell out leaving me with a hairly plug hole and a bald brush. I'll be getting a couple more soon, but please take care to look after it properly, not like me


Mine did the same 
My fault though:wall:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> :thumb: I think so
> 
> ** runs to double check.....


did johnny run back yet? he ran away 7 hours ago


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh he run back!

and we should have some more in tomorrow.... looks like they were more popular than I first thought 

Johnny


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

cool i'll order one over the weekend cheers johnny


----------

